# No HDMI!! help



## needhelp!09 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi, just recently, the hdmi on my tv (Sony Bravia KDL 32S3000) has not been working, I know that everything is plugged in and the cables are good ones. I even had a repair man come in and he said that everything was fine but that satellite was malfunctioning. I disagreed, and plugged it in through component cables, and it worked. His machinery told him that the tv was working fine. I also brought my PS3 and plugged it in, and it did not work. It did work on my two downstairs, one of them a sony projection tv. I have tried every possible and imaginable thing, but maybe I overlooked something, any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:


Let me get this straight; you proved the problem was in the TV by playing the PS3 on another TV using the HDMI output. Then brought it to this TV and the same exact setup didn't work - no setting tweeks, same cable, same movie. And he had the gall to say it wasn't the TV!!! Time to find a new service tech.


----------



## needhelp!09 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks

Exactly. Apparently his 'generator' said it was ok. It obviously isn't, any ideas?


----------

